# Cheetos?



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Soooo one thing we found is our "geughts" love Cheetos - I had on in my hand and was talking and the little Pygmy doe just snatched it, ate it, and tried to get more. We gave her a few which hasnt seemed to hurt her.

Any one else?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Mine like takis (a spicy, rolled tortilla chip). My 7 y/o and 16 y/o are addicted to them and the goats will chase them forever if they even think the boys have been eating them.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I use these goat treats, so far all of mine LOVE them
I get mine from TSC
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/goat-treats-6lbs


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - I was going to say I thought they wouldn't like spicy stuff but they didn't care either lol.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

goat girls said:


> I use these goat treats, so far all of mine LOVE them
> I get mine from TSC
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products/goat-treats-6lbs


Yep we use those too.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> LOL - I was going to say I thought they wouldn't like spicy stuff but they didn't care either lol.


I was really surprised they liked spicy. We try not to let them have stuff they shouldn't but now and then they steal some.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Our two goats are extremely crafty to get things they want. Even as to go as far as to use each other to steal things..I had to get after them they tried to eat some old cigarette butts off the ground..I was like ICK get back lol.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had some goats eating the wood in a pen. I put tobasco sauce on the wood. Brats LOVED it. I finally painted it with a (don't laugh) goat poop and water mixture. They left it alone!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> I had some goats eating the wood in a pen. I put tobasco sauce on the wood. Brats LOVED it. I finally painted it with a (don't laugh) goat poop and water mixture. They left it alone!


Alright, now THAT is funny! Hey, you do what you have to do! :lolgoat:


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> I had some goats eating the wood in a pen. I put tobasco sauce on the wood. Brats LOVED it. I finally painted it with a (don't laugh) goat poop and water mixture. They left it alone!


Sorry but I laughed. That's funny! I'm having the same problem.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

New-goat-mom said:


> Mine like takis (a spicy, rolled tortilla chip). My 7 y/o and 16 y/o are addicted to them and the goats will chase them forever if they even think the boys have been eating them.


My kids love Takis as well, and some of our goats like them as well! We usually always have a bag in the house. My kids sneak their goats some at the goat shows, so they go in the ring with red lips lol!
They love chips in general, Cheetos as well, crackers, animal crackers, bread, etc. When we go to shows in the summer you absolutely can not eat near the pen or your being watched with puppy dog eyes, it's so sad lol.

We have one that loves anything everything from BBQ Frito chips, cantaloupe, grapes, sub sandwiches (minus the meat!), Peanut butter (not jelly lol), washed/cleaned banana peels, and kool aid. Years ago when she was a yearling at the shows, she'd stick her head through the pen bars and if she couldn't reach the food she'd stick out her tongue and try to grab it, looked like a snake. So funny!

Then we have others like my son's buck who can't eat a Ritz cracker for the life of him without crumbling it and it ending up on the ground.... Ironically, his name is Ritz lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol oh my, @HoosierShadow , that's too funny! I love that they go in wearing takis lipstick! Lol Every time I get home, I open my car door and instantly have a goat inside the door. It's worse than my 7 y/o saying did you get me something special, mom???


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Why won't my goats ever eat anything interesting


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

When I was checking on my friend's goats at a fair, I set my newly poured coffee down on a nearby tack box so I could I could do something for one of the goats. Miss Mindy, a sassy show Nubian, grabbed my fairly large insulated "sippy" mug with her lips and tongue and drank every drop of my BLACK coffee. Brat! 

She ended up being the very first goat we owned!

My goats now usually get whole peanuts or Cheerios for treats.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

My Lamancha Doe Licorice really likes pomegranates, I was taking her on a walk one time and as we passed the pomegranate tree she reached over and grabbed a WHOLE pomegranate and ate it! Her other favorite is dried hawthorn berries.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> I had some goats eating the wood in a pen. I put tobasco sauce on the wood. Brats LOVED it. I finally painted it with a (don't laugh) goat poop and water mixture. They left it alone!


I literally laughed out loud at that - too funny


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha: Me too.


----------

